# Pain in early pregnancy



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

I am 6 weeks and one day pg from a FETand am getting slightly worried as i have been expereincing ALL of the following: occasional shooting pains in uterus, occasional pain in right ovary when going for a wee (sorry tmi) dull aches, some back ache, af like cramping and when this is not happening my uterus feels sore and tender. I was wondering if this sounds abnormal in any way and like trouble a head!

I do feel very sick most of the time and i did another pg test yesterday which showed avery strong line!! these two things are keeping me going!! I have nmy first scan on fri

can anyone advise?

thanks

lizzyloux


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, it is normal to be very anxious and to feel any ache and pain 10 times more than before.

Your body is constantly changing, even though you can't see anything yet, and you will experience funny aches and streching pains but if it is a constant and problematic pain then I would advise you to contact your local pregnancy assessment unit who will be able to help you

Hope thats ok

Take care x


----------

